# [pppd] connect([vci].[vpi]): No such device [SOLVED]

## gourgou

Hello,

I'm a long-time gentoo user and I hadn't followed the change when /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 became a symlink to a more general /etc/init.d/net.lo, keeping to my old adsl config chain. Now I'm installing a new gentoo on another hard drive and neither my old conf nor the new one is willing to work.

I have copied as much info as seemed to fit from my old peer file into /etc/conf.d/net, which now looks like :

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.129/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="8.35"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa" )

username_ppp0='xxx'

pppd_ppp0=(

        "maxfail 8"

        "updetach"

        "noauth"

        "defaultroute"

        "usepeerdns"

        "holdoff 4"

        "ipcp-accept-local"

        "ipcp-accept-remote"

        "lcp-echo-interval 10"

#       "lcp-echo failure 3"

        "noaccomp"

        "nopcomp"

        "noccp"

        "novj"

        "lock"

)

```

When I boot my new system, it pretends to launch the ppp service, but actually doesn't make it. Here's what shows in the log :

```
Oct 15 18:54:31 [pppd] Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Oct 15 18:54:31 [pppd] PPPoATM plugin_init

Oct 15 18:54:31 [pppd] PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:8.35

Oct 15 18:54:31 [pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Oct 15 18:54:31 [pppd] connect(8.35): No such device

Oct 15 18:54:31 [pppd] Exit.

```

And it's pretty hard to find help on that "No such device" thing. I stumbled upon this, which gives no hint about what to do next. (By the way, yes, my modem is an alcatel speedtouch, and the module is loaded.)

What would you advise me to try, to get my adsl connection up ?

Thanks for any help.Last edited by gourgou on Wed Oct 22, 2008 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Paczesiowa

what is your baselayout version? here is my config (I had to rewrite it after switching to baselayout2)

```
config_ppp0="ppp"

link_ppp0="0.35"

plugins_ppp0="pppoa"

username_ppp0='x@webnet24.pl'

password_ppp0='x'

pppd_ppp0="lock defaultroute noipdefault noauth holdoff 4 maxfail 0 persist lcp-echo-interval 2 lcp-echo-failure 7"
```

----------

## gourgou

My baselayout is version 1.12.11.1.

And just in case:

```
# emerge --info                                                                                        

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24.2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24.2 i686 unknown

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 06 Oct 2008 17:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_GB.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cdparanoia cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdread flac gdbm gimpprint iconv imagemagick imap isdnlog jack javascript libcaca mbox midi mmx mng mudflap ncurses nls nntp nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl ppds pppd python readline reflection session spl sse ssl svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff unicode x86 xft xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

(That's from a chroot into the new system.)

----------

## mrness

Did you installed net-dialup/ppp with atm USE flag enabled? How about necessary kernel support?

Pay attention to the info messages printed at net-dialup/ppp installation. It gives you valuable hints about missing kernel options.

----------

## gourgou

I had first built net-dialup/ppp without the atm USE flag, indeed, but then had noticed it and rebuilt the package. It reports no missing kernel option.

I "guess" the problem comes from my /etc/conf.d/net: I've filled that without paying too much attention, just by crossing /etc/conf.d/net.example with my old (present, actually) config...

Oh, and btw, when I tried to launch ppp before building it with the atm USE flag, it complained about "pppoatm.so not found". (That's why I saw it in the first place, indeed ;-)

----------

## mrness

For Alcatel SpeedTouch USB modems you also need to install firmware files of the modem.

On Gentoo, the firmware is available as net-dialup/speedtouch-usb. Also, this package contains a very good howto document.

----------

## gourgou

Ok, I didn't know the firmware files were separated. I emerged this package and now my internet connection works quite fine (it complains about the insertion of a pair of modules, but my connection is up nevertheless).

Thanks a lot!

----------

